# Love of a dog (MACH video/photos)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just love this montage video cause it really show how much we can love an d bond with our dogs thru a sport like agility....









http://muzzylu.tripod.com/MACH_Soren_Short.wmv

And it doesn't matter what the breed!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Neat.........that's why I love the sport, doesn't matter the breed, most can do it ! We have a Beagle in our group & he so funny to watch !

Gooooooooooo agility !


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm such a ham I teared up!!! All those photos, all the work to put that together, all the dogs and people involved on the 'road' to get to the highest levels in ANY dog venue....









Hey, just saw the new cool smilie..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I could not get it to open....

Ya know..... you are going to have to add Glory to your web name somehow.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's actually a link to a video that (on my computer) opens up Windows Media player and is viewed from there...



> Quote:Ya know..... you are going to have to add Glory to your web name somehow


 Like people aren't having enough problems with my 'MaggieRoseLee' and having to call me MRL !!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

MRLG????


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212MRLG????


Can you pronounce that for me??


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Too cute and too cool!















I have seen this lil guy at trials...most of the time, lounging on his back so the whole world can see his glory.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------

